# 1969 Tempest Seat Cover



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a '69 Tempest Custom S with a split back bench seat (50/50, no armrest). I am looking for a seat cover in black, and I was wondering what companies make a good reproduction one. I tried PUI they said they only made ones with armrests. Yearone was unable to help me with confirming they had the right seat cover. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check with Legendary Auto Interiors.

Bear


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Legendary Auto Interiors is close but they only have covers with armrests. Could I consider getting a kit for an Oldsmobile. Would that be close enough to use on front and back seat.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They would fit, but I think the pattern is different. Isn't it?


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

The pattern is different but I can't seem to find a seat cover for a non armrest seat. It's getting to the point where small stuff like that can't be holding me up.


----------

